# Fortnite (PC) Starke FPS Drops



## mejo29 (7. März 2018)

Moin liebe Community,

Ich habe momentan Probleme mit meinem Rechner bzw. Spielen wie Fortnite und PUBG.

Mein Rechner ist, wie ich behaupten würde, mehr als ausreichend (Specs stehen unten) aber bei Spielen dieser Art habe ich, jedes Mal wenn irgendwas in Game passiert, starke FPS Drops auf 5-10 FPS.

Specs:
Intel Core i7 7700 4x3,6GHz
Nvidia GeForce GTX 1050
2x 8Gb RAM 
1 Tb Samsung Evo SSD( Auf dieser sind das Betriebssystem und die genannten Spiele installiert )

Die Treiber sind alle aktuell.
Installiert ist windows 10.

Als Referenz:

Bei CS:GO sind es durchgehend min. 60 FPS
Bei GTA V ebenfalls.

ich hoffe auf mögliche Fixes

mfg mejo29


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2018)

"mehr als ausreichend" könnte ein Trugschluss sein, denn die GTX 1050 hat nur 2GB RAM, das KÖNNTE hier der Knackpunkt sein, falls die Games das RAM voll machen und es dann ab und an erst "geleert" werden muss. Es kann aber auch einfach nur mit etwas zu tun haben, was die Interverbindung betrifft. Deaktiviere mal alles, was "nebenbei" läuft, auch Virenscanner, Teamspeak/Skype usw.


----------



## xCJay (12. März 2018)

Also ne 1050 ist zum Gaming echt absolute Einsteigerklasse. Daran kann es gut liegen.
Ansonsten kommt es in den Spielen oft auf den RAM an. Hier wäre 3200Mhz RAM angebracht.


----------



## sunburst1988 (20. März 2018)

xCJay schrieb:


> Ansonsten kommt es in den Spielen oft auf den RAM an. Hier wäre 3200Mhz RAM angebracht.



So starke Einbrüche liegen wohl kaum an der Taktung des RAMs.

Versuch mal die Auslastung des VRAMs auszulesen. Vermutlich läuft dieser voll. Eine Reduzierung der Details sollte hier helfen.

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2018)

xCJay schrieb:


> Ansonsten kommt es in den Spielen oft auf den RAM an. Hier wäre 3200Mhz RAM angebracht.


 äh, ja, äh: nee...   außer vlt. man spielt per IGP.

Aber die nur 2GB RAM der GTX 1050 spielen halt vlt eine Rolle, neben der puren rel. bescheidenen Leistung der Karte, wie ich ja auch schon erwähnte.


----------



## xCJay (20. März 2018)

> So starke Einbrüche liegen wohl kaum an der Taktung des RAMs.


Doch, es kann eine Ursache sein



> äh, ja, äh: nee... außer vlt. man spielt per IGP.


Nein auch mit normalen PCs.

Ich gebe mal ein Beispiel was ich letzte Woche erst hatte. PC mit i5 8400 und GTX1060 6Gb. In PUBG immer extreme Drops auf unspielbare FPS. Graka und CPU liefen aber ohne Probleme.
Problem war dann, das der RAM mit 2133 statt 3200Mhz und net im Dual Chanel lief. RAM im Dual Chanel eingesetzt und 3200Mhz im BIOS konfiguriert. Zack, FPS Drops komplett weg.
Es kommt aber auch aufs Spiel an. Besonders CPU lastige Spiele wie PUBG können da Probleme machen. Andere Spiele die weniger CPU lastig, und somit auch weniger RAM lastig sind, haben da weniger Probleme.


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2018)

xCJay schrieb:


> Doch, es kann eine Ursache sein
> 
> 
> Nein auch mit normalen PCs.
> ...


 Da redest du aber sicher nur von kurzen Drops - hier scheint es mir aber schlimmer zu sein.

Und für kurze Drops: da deuten die 2133 und "kein Dualchannel" darauf hin, dass das RAM komplett falsch lief - da ist nicht gesagt, dass es einfach nur am Takt lag. Da hätte vlt auch normales 2400er-RAM passend konfiguriert keine Drops mehr gehabt. Bei PUBG wäre es zudem IMHO echt was GANZ neues, wenn man da plötzlich (trotz starker CPU auch noch) zwingend 3200er-RAM bräuchte, was ja die Folge Deiner Aussage wäre.  Da müssten ja die Foren voll von Problemen sein, da etliche Nutzer nur 2400er RAM nutzen und nicht mal eine CPU wie den i5-8400 haben. ^^  

Oder aber da funkte noch was anderes rein, so dass ein wenig mehr Takt und DC dann in der Tat EINE Lösung war, das eigentliche Problem aber immer noch besteht, jetzt nur nicht mehr ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## xCJay (21. März 2018)

Da das Problem dadurch gelöst wurde, gehe ich schon stark davon aus, das das das Problem war  
Ich habe aber auch Rückmeldungen bekommen (grade von Usern mit Ryzen PCs), die langsamen RAM eingesetzt haben, das die FPS deutlich geringer waren, als bei Freunden mit schnellem RAM und ansonsten gleichem System. 
Also in einigen Spielen, macht schneller RAM schon nen Unterschied und sollte nicht unterschätzt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2018)

xCJay schrieb:


> Da das Problem dadurch gelöst wurde, gehe ich schon stark davon aus, das das das Problem war


 "dadurch" => aber was? Allein der Takt, oder einfach nur das Beseitigen einer völlig falschen Einstellung des RAMs? Denn 2133 ist ja sogar weniger als der Controller der CPU, der i5-8400 ist auf 2666 spezifiziert... 



> Ich habe aber auch Rückmeldungen bekommen (grade von Usern mit Ryzen PCs), die langsamen RAM eingesetzt haben, das die FPS deutlich geringer waren, als bei Freunden mit schnellem RAM und ansonsten gleichem System.
> Also in einigen Spielen, macht schneller RAM schon nen Unterschied und sollte nicht unterschätzt werden.


 Das wurde ja auch schon belegt, gerade bei Ryzen ist ja selbst zwischen Dual und Single Rank schon ein Unterschied, und vor allem wenn man eh schon zB 70 FPS hat, sind ein paar Prozent mehr gleich mehrere FPS. Aber "NOCH mehr FPS" ist was ganz anderes als der Unterschied "problemlos spielen" vs "starke Drops". 

Mit einem i5-8400 und einer GTX 1060 kann es IMHO nicht nur am RAM-Takt liegen, dass man statt starker ständiger Drops plötzlich sorgenfrei ruckelfrei spielt. Das müsste so oder so ruckelfrei laufen, außer da laufen noch ein paar andere Programme nebenbei. Eine Ausnahme wäre vlt. ein Grenzfall, wo man die Details so hoch einstellt, dass es geradeso flüssig läuft, es aber bei den Minimalen FPS als kurzes Ruckeln wahrgenommen wird, und der schnellere RAM hebt es gerade so auf die Grenze, die es einem dann ruckelfrei vorkommen lässt. Aber ansonsten wäre es ja, wenn das stimmt, was du weiter oben schreibst, ZWINGEND 3200er_RAM nötig, um PUBG ruckelfrei zu spielen - und das kann nicht sein, außer es beurteilt eine echt extrem sensible Person, die zB schon wegen V-Sync ein Ruckelgefühl hat - oder PUBG ist echt scheiße programmiert...    

Bei dem obigen Fall ist aber die Grafikkarte oder Probleme auf dem PC bzw der Internetverbindung IMHO um Welten wahrscheinlicher, auch weil es nicht nur bei PUBG so ist, als dass es einfach mit schnellerem RAM mal eben geregelt werden kann...  schade, dass es noch keine Rückmeldung gab.


----------

